# Chan Yiu Min Weng Chun AKA Chan Wah Shun Wing Chun



## Marnetmar (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 12, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


>



Thanks. Ip Man moved away from Chan Wah Shun's wing chun.


----------



## geezer (Apr 12, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> Thanks. Ip Man moved away from Chan Wah Shun's wing chun.



Yip Man's Wing Chun is elegant in its simplicity, efficiency and functionality. It is system pared of excessive redundancy and flowery excess. 

On the other hand here we see an eclectic integration of movements and weapons that seem to be drawn from a variety of southern shao-lin sources. I'm a bit surprised if this is what the descendants of the great Chan Wah Shun teach today.


----------

